# Please suggest 46 inch Non 3D TV



## nicenut (Apr 21, 2013)

Hi guys!!
I am looking out for a 46 inch TV.I don't want 3D TV.
I could shortlist a few:
1) LG LS5700
2) Samsung ES5600R
3) Samsung F5100
4) Toshiba PX200
5) Sony EX650

Most of these TV seem to be at the End of their Life-cycle.
Samsung F5100 seems to be the only one fitting my budget & is new in the market.
My budget is around 80-90k

Please suggest me a good TV


----------



## randomuser111 (Apr 21, 2013)

Sony Bravia 40W650A/W670A will be available in a week. So add that to your list as well. Only difference between the two is W650 doesn't have built in WIFI, whereas W670 does.


----------



## nicenut (Apr 21, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Sony Bravia 40W650A/W670A will be available in a week. So add that to your list as well. Only difference between the two is W650 doesn't have built in WIFI, whereas W670 does.



Hi randomuser111!
Thanks for your suggestion.But is this TV available in 46 inch??
My viewing distance is around 18 ft.Hence looking out for 46 inch TV.
Also TV would be used most of the times.With daily serials throughout the day so ruled out Plasma TV.


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 21, 2013)

Samsung ES5600 is really good but Samsung has recently launched 46F5500 which is supposed to be good, can't say much about it as it is not available in stores till yet.
Cut out Samsung F5100 Toshiba PX200 from the list when you are already considering ES5600 and F5500.And even LG is not that good.
Sony EX650 is quite good and as randomuser said above, let sony come up with its new sets and then take a decision.


----------



## nicenut (Apr 22, 2013)

aroraanant said:


> Samsung ES5600 is really good but Samsung has recently launched 46F5500 which is supposed to be good, can't say much about it as it is not available in stores till yet.
> Cut out Samsung F5100 Toshiba PX200 from the list when you are already considering ES5600 and F5500.And even LG is not that good.
> Sony EX650 is quite good and as randomuser said above, let sony come up with its new sets and then take a decision.



Thanks for your valuable input.I Will check F5500 when it is available in stores.What is the difference between ES5600 & F5500?


----------



## randomuser111 (Apr 22, 2013)

Yes W670A will be available in 46 inch, there is also W700A that comes in 46 and 50 inches.

If going for Samsung go for 2013 models, 2012 Samsung models are strictly average picture quality wise. 2013 models seem to have much better PQ.


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 22, 2013)

nicenut said:


> Thanks for your valuable input.I Will check F5500 when it is available in stores.What is the difference between ES5600 & F5500?



Well I m yet to audition the new model as it is not in stores yet so can't comment much but definitely it looks good on papers


----------



## Lalit Kishore (Apr 23, 2013)

My suggestions -

Samsung 46ES5000 - Old but uber reliable TV. The 46" model will come around 55-60K leaving you enough to have a PS3 and HT setup.

LG 47LM6700 - The most expensive one of the lot. Would cost you just a shade under 1 lakh after negotiation. Don't think too much about the 3D support as passive 3D makes for decent viewing whenever you watch it.

Sony 46EX650 - I remember going to Home Town a couple of weeks back and this was on sale there @82,990/-. Quite a price for a Sony TV.


Look, although I don't want to preach the cause of 3D, the fact is that most TVs today have 3D functionality. I'd say there's no harm in going for a TV with all bells and whistles if your budget is being stretched only by a fraction.


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 23, 2013)

^^^^
40ES5600 costs around that price and not the 46" model.


----------



## nicenut (May 13, 2013)

Hi guys... Sorry for the delay.Was stuck with some work, hence delayed my purchase...
This weekend i got a chance to check out the F series from Samsung.I checked out F5500,F5100.I also liked the Sony W700.
What is the difference between F5500 & F5100?? The SA told me difference is just about number of HDMI ports & 5500 being a smart TV.Other than that there is no difference.Is that true??


----------



## Minion (May 13, 2013)

My vote goes for sony w700.


----------



## ssj4karan (May 13, 2013)

nicenut said:


> Hi guys... Sorry for the delay.Was stuck with some work, hence delayed my purchase...
> This weekend i got a chance to check out the F series from Samsung.I checked out F5500,F5100.I also liked the Sony W700.
> What is the difference between F5500 & F5100?? The SA told me difference is just about number of HDMI ports & 5500 being a smart TV.Other than that there is no difference.Is that true??



Just close your eyes and pick the sony W700A. Don't even consider samsung when you have the W700 in picture.


----------



## ambals.p (May 24, 2013)

can u temme why sony w700a is better than samsung f5500


----------



## nicenut (Jun 25, 2013)

Hello Guys!!!!! Sorry for the delay caused.Got the delivery of my Sony w700A yesterday. I just wanted to ask about the NFC feature.Does it have a separate remote for it?? Also only Sony mobiles work for Screen Mirroring or other NFC enabled phones will also work..

Thanks you all for helping me in choosing this wonderful TV.


----------



## Minion (Jun 26, 2013)

Congrats on your purchase.


----------

